# Feral cat possibly pregnant?



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I have two cats that come by my place and I put food out for them. Well, one is feral and she tends to run and hide until I close the door again. The other is a friendly stray male. I have tried calling shelters to rescue the male and am hoping to get him fixed but the female has been my biggest concern as she doesn't let me near her.
Well, I think she's putting on some weight but I can't be certain. When I spotted them and put food out she didn't run this time and was meowing at me before I opened the door. I am not sure how to go about trapping her to take to a rescue as I don't have a vehicle and the rescues are in another town. I'm almost certain that if I don't get the male fixed soon she'll end up pregnant if she's not. I realize he's not the only male cat out there but they tend to hang out together.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Tough situation. Reach out to the rescue organizations and see if they can connect you with some one who can help. Other than that, do you have a friend with a car who could pick up a humane trap or help you transport the cats once you do catch them?


----------

